# Bred Mare acting Studdish



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am no expert in breeding but I have seen this happen a few times with bred mares. Their hormones are going crazy and their behavior changes. A maiden mare at the farm I board at actually started mounting the other mares. It only lasted a few weeks and then she settled right down. The owner did call the vet and she was told that it's just hormones.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Totally normal. Its from the hormonal changes. We humans act unlike our normal selves when our hormones are out of whack too lol! 

We had a mare when I was younger that was like that. She would mount other mares when she was bred, squeal, paw, etc. It took her about a month to level out and act normal. I'm sure it was a disturbing sight to the non-horse folks who drove past our pasture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She is a female with hormone issues...'nuff said...


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

We have a mare that acts just like a stallion to other mares when she is in heat.


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

She has never even acted this way when cycling. Just only when bred. But like before it seemed to have last just a short while during the first pregancy.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Faceman said:


> She is a female with hormone issues...'nuff said...


I actually giggled at this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avalon Equine (May 26, 2011)

Velvetgrace said:


> Bred mare acting studdish to barn buddy mare. What could be the problem? Bred mare will paw, nicker, whinney similar like a stud when she comes in nose contact with barn buddy mare (which is the lead mare of the pack). I have only observed this when I ride the bred mare in the same group with the barn buddy mare.


Not unusual behavior. Up to 20% of mares will also display estrus despite being in foal. What is an interesting observation is that there is a SLIGHTLY higher incidence of mares that display estrus producing foals, but mares that display stallion like behavior have no higher incidence of producing colts. Usually with the stallion like behavior, however, it is later in the pregnancy and not typically within the first 60 to 90 days...

Hope that helps!

Kathy St.Martin
Avalon Equine
Welcome to Avalon Equine ~ Quality Performance Sport Horses

and

Equine-Reproduction.com, LLC
Equine Reproduction


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Avalon Equine said:


> Not unusual behavior. Up to 20% of mares will also display estrus despite being in foal. What is an interesting observation is that there is a SLIGHTLY higher incidence of mares that display estrus producing *foals*, but mares that display stallion like behavior have no higher incidence of producing colts. Usually with the stallion like behavior, however, it is later in the pregnancy and not typically within the first 60 to 90 days...
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> ...


Did you mean fillies???


----------



## Avalon Equine (May 26, 2011)

nrhareiner said:


> Did you mean fillies???


<ROTFL>...Well...OBVIOUSLY they're going to produce foals, right? Yes, I meant fillies :lol: The sooner I get off pain meds, the better my brain will function, right??? Maybe not.


Kathy St.Martin
Avalon Equine
Welcome to Avalon Equine ~ Quality Performance Sport Horses

and

Equine-Reproduction.com, LLC
Equine Reproduction


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

^ now theres proof of the mind thinking faster then the hands.


----------

